# IBBQ-4T vs ThermoPro TP25



## pbrown86 (Jul 20, 2021)

Looking for inputs. I need a new meat thermometer. Based on where I monitor the temperature bluetooth distance shouldn't be a problem, but wifi would work too. Mainly just want a product that will last (and is in the price point of the IBBQ-4T and TP25). Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 20, 2021)

I have the TP25 and it works great.  Used it several times a week for a yr or so and no issues at all. Just with it had a "low temp" alarm setting.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes, I have experience with both and either one would be a good choice. The TP-25 has the longest range and slightly better probes. The probes would be the weakest link and replacements for both are available from Amazon. Personally, I think the Inkbird is the better value but wouldn't expect it to last 10 years. The one I use the most is the TP-25 because it stays connected anywhere in the house. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ammjr (Jul 20, 2021)

I have the Inkbird and I would recommend it.  The battery life is VERY good, using about 2-3% per hour so more than sufficient for a lot of cooks.  I have plugged it in on overnights, though, just for peace of mind.  Connects easily to wifi which I much prefer over bluetooth.  The phone app is good too.  It also comes with the stands so you can use a probe as a pit monitor.  I have had 0 issues with the unit in the year I've owned it.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 20, 2021)

ammjr said:


> I have the Inkbird and I would recommend it.  The battery life is VERY good, using about 2-3% per hour so more than sufficient for a lot of cooks.  I have plugged it in on overnights, though, just for peace of mind.  Connects easily to wifi which I much prefer over bluetooth.  The phone app is good too.  It also comes with the stands so you can use a probe as a pit monitor.  I have had 0 issues with the unit in the year I've owned it.


Agree. I was amazed at the battery life. I think wifi is a better choice than bluetooth. The Inkbird probes are very accurate, as I'm sure the others are, but again the wifi is much better for me.


----------



## pbrown86 (Jul 20, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Agree. I was amazed at the battery life. I think wifi is a better choice than bluetooth. The Inkbird probes are very accurate, as I'm sure the others are, but again the wifi is much better for me.


I have seen reports that the app for Inkbird has issues (graphing)? Have you seen this as well?

One other thing, does the silicon color piece go in the smoker? I thought I read it wasn't safe about a certain temp.


----------



## ammjr (Jul 20, 2021)

pbrown86 said:


> I have seen reports that the app for Inkbird has issues (graphing)? Have you seen this as well?
> 
> One other thing, does the silicon color piece go in the smoker? I thought I read it wasn't safe about a certain temp.


I haven't really had any issues with the app at all.  I had the graph not show data once but there's a refresh thing in the graph and as soon as I hit it it all appeared.  The silicon piece you're referring to I assume you mean the one on the probe itself and yes it goes in the smoker.  I've had it in there up around 420.  I think it says the probe itself isn't good to keep at 500 or better for prolonged times.  But that piece protects the connection on the probe to the lead wire.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 20, 2021)

pbrown86 said:


> I have seen reports that the app for Inkbird has issues (graphing)? Have you seen this as well?
> 
> One other thing, does the silicon color piece go in the smoker? I thought I read it wasn't safe about a certain temp.


Hmmm, graphing is above my pay grade lol. I don't use that function. The only issue I had, which turned out to be user error, was not turning off the 5 ghz function of my mesh wifi system since the app only uses 2.5 ghz.

Edit: do you mean the rubber covers on the probes?


----------



## pbrown86 (Jul 20, 2021)

Yep I meant the ones on the probe. Pretty well sold on the Inkbird I think. Looking at moving my Mes30 to an inkbird Pid controller as well, just trying to figure out the mailbox mod thing. Have some concerns of the material for mailbox.  I appreciate all the input!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 20, 2021)

pbrown86 said:


> Yep I meant the ones on the probe. Pretty well sold on the Inkbird I think. Looking at moving my Mes30 to an inkbird Pid controller as well, just trying to figure out the mailbox mod thing. Have some concerns of the material for mailbox.  I appreciate all the input!


I was kind of stupid and left the tips on the end of the probes. Someone here kindly told me to remove them. They read more accurately now lol. I had to use pliers to carefully remove two of them that had melted on to the probes.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 20, 2021)

TNJAKE
 yep, I was an idiot haha.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 20, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> TNJAKE
> yep, I was an idiot haha.


I was slightly over served the other night. Somehow beer just kept showing up in my hand. Saw a chicken scrap on the kettle that looked tasty. Needless to say I burned my fingers pretty bad. All bubbled up now. We all make poor decisions from time to time lol


----------

